# Lederverarbeitung 440 - 450



## Yuniik (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe Lederverarbeitung nun auf 440 geskillt.
Wie komme ich jetzt am besten auf 450?
Auf www.wowberufeguide.de hab ich gelesen, dass man "Haltbares Cape aus Neruberhaut" herstelles soll, dafür wird aber 400 Nerubisches Chitin gebraucht, und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das bekommen soll. In Instanzen kann man das kaum kürschnern und im AH ist es sehr teuer.

Gibt es andere Rezepte mit denen man gut skillen kann und für die die Materialien leichter zu farmen sind?


Gruß


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2010)

Rezepte kaufen.

Gibt es gegen Abgabe von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Dalaran


----------



## TheDoggy (12. Mai 2010)

Im Süden von Zul'Drak gibts nen Gebiet mit Massen an Nerubern, von denen man das Chitin bekommen.
Ich hab damals mit Muster: Trollwebergurt geskillt, war aber recht teuer...


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/


----------

